# Not eating...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Milo isn't eating, well, at least not our food. 
She had him on Beneful or something like that, which she for forgot to bring some. We feed Natures Select Salmon, he won't touch it. It is really good quality food and I would love for him to be on that too.
He ate a bit of boiled chicken this morning, as I wanted something in his tummy. 
Any suggestions? I know a lot of you had rescued dogs and may have had similar issues....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would just give him a little more time. If he ate some boiled chicken he's not starving and it's pretty normal for a new dog to be off their feed for a couple days. Maybe try cooking up some rice too, to go with that chicken since rice is kinda binding. To switch from the Beneful to what you're feeding without easing into it could give him some tummy upset and the rice could help firm up any loose stools. Most dogs like it too.  Just keep an eye on him, I bet his appetite perks up as he settles in more.

Are you enjoying him? :dance:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would definitely keep him on the Beneful while switching him over to something else. Switching all at once can cause you and him distress (as in loose stools). My little ones eat some Beneful along with their Fromm's. The big dogs were used to that and the little ones kept running over to their bowls for a snack so it was easier to simply give them all the same thing. They now get one for breakfast and the other for dinner but the transition should be made over time.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The more you feed him people food the less likely he is to eat the kibble you want him on. If he is sick feed whatever he will eat, if not call the seller back find out the brand and buy him a bag then move him gradually over to your preferred brand.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> The more you feed him people food the less likely he is to eat the kibble you want him on. If he is sick feed whatever he will eat, if not call the seller back find out the brand and buy him a bag then move him gradually over to your preferred brand.


I agree


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree with switching gradually. Go buy a 5lb bag of Beneful and switch him to the new food over a week's time or so. 
I'd probably keep him in the Beneful until he's really settled in. He's had an upheaval in his life, even though it's a very good one, so I'd keep feeding hiim what he's used to for awhile before starting the switch.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Karla, you might want to try keeping him on the Beneful and transitioning to Nature's Select by using this transition powder. I used it on Santos, and never had any issues at all with poopy butt.

http://www.eaglepack.com/SP_Transition.html


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree with Susan...since you're fortunate enough to know what he HAS been eating, do a slow switch over to your food by combining it with his food.
I'm sure part of his not eating is just the adjustment to a new environment. Once everything settles down, he'll get into a routine.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, I'll go get a bag of the beneful today and let him have it for a couple of days...then I'll start switching slowly...will look at getting that powder too Kim...thanks!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, and we are totally enjoying him....he is a great boy. 
Our only issue is his marking...lol...but I borrowed my daughters belly band that she has for her yorkie...and I ordered him 3 in his size.
I'm sure the marking will get better...once he realizes this is his place...but when we take him places, I'll want to have one on him!


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Is he neutered? If not, I would make an appointment ASAP to get that done. 

That should help with his marking.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

No, he isn't...I was going to call today and totally ran out of time...will call first thing Monday...I am sure he will still mark, but hopefully not as much!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting a rescue, Karla! I'm sure the eating issue will clear up once he's settled in more. Beneful isn't a great food, but if a small bag will allow him to slowly get used to a better brand of food, then why not? 

Marking will not likely go away even once he's neutered, sad to say. Mine were neutered at 6 and 7 mths. and Ricky especially, will mark in other's homes. Even in our home when something is "out of place" !! UGH !

good luck - pictures please...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I posted pics under another thread...did you see them?
Yeah, I just ordered 3 belly bands today...they are a lifesaver when you go other places. He has been better about the marking inside here today...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes Karla, I finally figured out there was another thread. LOL


----------

